# until new gadgets come out



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

amp = yamaha dspax 761 (upgrade from the dsp a5)
dvd = pioneer hddvd
cd = sony sacd player
dtv = sky+ 
display = LG 32" lcd screen
speakers 
main = mission m73
center = paradigm
rears = mordaunt short bipolars
various makes of interconnects
speaker cable = some really good chunky bi wire stuff from local av shop (dont know the name of it lol)

bear in mind the above stuff is in the uk 
the model numbers will follow soon i`m too busy listening to dream theatre as recommended by someone on here :hsd:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

pj66 said:


> speaker cable = some really good chunky bi wire stuff from local av shop (dont know the name of it lol)
> 
> bear in mind the above stuff is in the uk
> the model numbers will follow soon i`m too busy listening to dream theatre as recommended by someone on here :hsd:


You'd probably end up getting more respect by not saying what brand speaker cable it is anyway :T

And who recommended dream theatre? they need to be promoted to a superior status.


----------

